# usb external drive will it work on both Mac and IBM?



## fixandfly (Jan 11, 2005)

I have an usb external drive will it work on both Mac and IBM?
For exsample I want to load MP3 files on my IBM and then bring is over to my friend house using his Mac system??

I know the computor will not reconize the drive until I format it.
So is there a combo Mac/Ibm driver since it is a External usb type.

I am using Win XP.

Thanks

:4-dontkno


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes - you can share files between Mac OS X and XP - shared files on both firewire and usb drives.


----------



## fixandfly (Jan 11, 2005)

*What do I do to this hard drive before installation?*

What do I do to this hard drive before installation?

Will Fat 32 or NFST work?

If I am using Win XP how do I get FAT 32 on a 160 meg hard drive?

Thanks 

:4-dontkno


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

You should be able to format the drive via the XP as FAT 32. NTFS is the default - but you should be able to select FAT 32.

FAT 32 is compatible to OS 9 and OS X.


----------

